# HP TouchPad CM10 Preview4 Unofficial Sort of Nightly Build Android 4.1.2



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

The brilliant developer James Sullins, aka jcsullins, has released a 4th Experimental preview build of CyanogenMod10 for the HP TouchPad. This version has fixed the rebboting issues and has good working micrphone. Google Now features are working, improved performance, and the Magnetometer is fixed. This "Experimental" preview build is meant for testing but is starting to appear every few nights. This Rom is the Bloody Edge of HP Touchpad CM10 Updates and Should be used with caution.






Note*Best thing to do is make a Nandroid backup in CWM or TWRP and then test CM10 out. Once you've had your fun, just restore that backup and presto change-o you're back to your current Rom and setup. If you like CM10 you can make a backup of that too and switch between them.

How to make a Nandroid backup video:
[media]http://youtu.be/zuhGcXSoXjc

Download 11/16/2012 CM10 Preview 4 Rom:

http://goo.im/devs/j...ESTING_ONLY.zip

Link2
http://www.mediafire...kaokh9famnlq9pa

CyanogenMod 10.0.x, 4.1.1, gapps-jb-20121011-signed:
http://www.mediafire...1jratnuht3xmqqy

Changes in this build:
*** FIXES FOR RANDOM REBOOTS ***
fix for microphone 
expanded desktop available
pending magnetometer fixes included
minimum CPU freq now 192Mhz

Notes for the 10-20121116-EXPERIMENTAL-tenderloin:
-The Microphone is working well with Google now
-The Magnetometer is fixed
-Buttery Performance improvements
-Most apps I tested worked fine.
-Users report less reboot issues.
-You can Rotate the lock screen by checking, settings/display/rotation (include lock screen)
-You can Enable Expanded desktop by go to Settings -> System -> Power Menu (enable on)

Here is the Updated guide & Thread @ RootzWiki:
http://rootzwiki.com...pdated-1162012/

CM9 Unofficial Build with work camera thread @ RootzWiki:
http://rootzwiki.com...working-camera/

*Optional(advanced Users): *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]The new Jelly Bean 4.2 Gapps has been leaked and is available to flash on any Android 4.1 device. I have tested it and made my own version for the HP Touchpad using Jcsullins CM10. I removed Ringtones,, face lock stuff, the 4,2 Launcher & Google Chrome. Make a Nandroid backup before testing.[/background]

*Note: *[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Jcsullins recommends using the default JB Gapps to better help in the discovery of problems with this Experimental Preview. Please note any problems you find here.[/background]

Rolands Lite V3 JB-4.2-Gapps-Extras-signed.zip 98.21MB Download(added Gtalk):
http://www.mediafire...m73oggydd2sglc1


----------



## davidtlong (Jan 14, 2012)

sorry I probably should not have posted here and do not know how to erase.


----------



## plaud1 (Nov 27, 2012)

Is anyone else having problems charging after installing CM10 on your touchpad? Is this a known problem?
Thanks.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

plaud1 said:


> Is anyone else having problems charging after installing CM10 on your touchpad? Is this a known problem?
> Thanks.


Sure is. Go to settings/storage and tap the three dots in the upper right corner, tap "usb computer connection" and put a check beside MTP.


----------



## mitchellhamilton (Jan 18, 2013)

I've checked MTP, still no charging through laptop's USB...

EDIT: Nevermind, just needed a reboot after checking MTP, THANKS!


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

USB won't charge a tablet- and even if it does- it's BARE minimum...... Check the other CM10 forum- it's been discussed there


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

Good stuff... Sounds like daily driver material to me


----------



## fuhrermike (Jan 30, 2012)

Look at the dates before you post, gentlemen. Some good support regarding MTP in this thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-build-20121216-with-sound-camera-microphone-updated-1122013/ as well as current info, this is far outdated.


----------



## seabop3845 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi does anyone know when cm10.1 is coming out?


----------



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

seabop3845 said:


> Hi does anyone know when cm10.1 is coming out?


2 Weeks


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

seabop3845 said:


> 2 Weeks


I heard two years!


----------



## minist (Jan 19, 2012)

Yay! Is chrome working without graphical glitches?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

minist said:


> Yay! Is chrome working without graphical glitches?


Nope


----------



## vqstaphbeard (Feb 6, 2012)

Seems to be for me after the last couple of chrome updates!


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

vqstaphbeard said:


> Seems to be for me after the last couple of chrome updates!


Chrome has been updated and works better now with JB in general. Please post in the CM10 thread here:

[ROM] [03/04] How to install jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Preview Builds


----------

